# Itchy rash/spots on breasts?



## Elli21

Anyone else got it? Had it?

Im going to the doctors tomorrow, but im just wondering if its normal?

Its driving me nuts, and its started to move to my stomach and around onto my sides too.

My boobs are definately worse, (theres ALOT to cover being a HH :lol:)

I thought it was ezcema, but its turning more into spots now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Not got a rash buy do get itchy boobs especially if I'm in a certain bra that is a bit Lacey and has one of those silicon sticky strips along it. Could it be a reaction to your underwear? I don't normally have a problem when not preg so presumably we can get more sensitive. What sort of rash is it?


----------



## Elli21

Its a red spotty rash.
Some of the rash looks just like ezcema, but others are raised spots.
Its so itchy it wakes me up in the night sometimes.
Ive got about 10 spots all over my stomache now also, and about 4 on each side.
It started about 2-3 weeks ago and is just spreading. :dohh:

I just googled, and it doesnt seem to be anything that could be harmful to me or babe, but im still worried.
Ive tried diprobase cream to moisturise, no effect.
I have ezcema cream in the house but dont want to use it on it just in case.

I do tend to take my bra off quite quickly when i get in, but its more the fact they are resticted etc that bugs the rash more, as they are just normal materialed ones.

Also, i havent changed anything, soaps, washing powder...


:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

It could be a thrush rash. I am generously sized and I know things get sweaty :blush: which might aggravate it. My son has had a little red bumpy rash under the top edge of his nappy for ages which suddenly spread up his stomach. We took him to the doctor in the end as nothing was helping and he said the red bumps were characteristic of thrush. We got a cream which had a bit of steroid to settle the rash and something fir the thrush itself and it worked in a couple of days. Not sure if such a thing would be safe in pregnancy or not. I'd see your gp.


----------



## Elli21

Thankyou hun.
But its not under my boobs its mainly on top and at the sides?
Could it still be thrush?

Ive never had thrush anywhere but my nooney before :blush: :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I think so. My son's was contained in the band at the top of his nappy for ages (where it isn't very breathable) but once it spread he got bits up his back and spots on his chest which no clear link to the original site. I think it's just one of those things. I didn't know you get it in 'dry' areas either. I suppose our weakened immune system and general change of balance in the body can open us up to all sorts. My SIL has got deep breast thrush which sounds horrible! Right inside not just at the nipple.

It's probably as well to see your gp anyway if it's really bothering you. Might be something else but still treatable. I have a nasty dermatitis that comes up on my hand and a steroid cream to use when it flares up and that is safe in pregnancy. It sounds a bit scary but topical application of steroids is different than taking them internally.


----------



## Prinny_1

Hello,

I've had red itchy spots across my belly since about week 16 (am 27 weeks today). My doctor said it might be a virus but it hasn't gone away with rest. There are a few ideas here on what it might be:

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/HavingABaby/HealthInPregnancy/DG_171354


----------



## gemstone

hi i had a few spots come up on my boobs but they hav gone now.. i put it down to hormones changes and the perfume i used was making the skin angry. 
i was give some cream from the docs eumovate cream safe to use in pregnancy. it has helped loads. i also tried wearing a loser fitting bra that sperates my breast rather than pushiong them together this has also helped. 
hope u get it sorted soon :) x


----------



## Elli21

Thanks all :)

I went to the doctors today and he says its probably something caused by a virus.
It can take anywhere from 6 weeks to 3 months to go away. He gave me some cream, and hes very confident its nothing to worry about. :) xx


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good. :thumbup:


----------

